# Going out of Orange Beach Monday and Tuesday Morning



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Going out of Orange Beach Monday and Tuesday Morning, June 29 and 30th.

Looking for one or two fisherman to chip in for fuel/bait and share gaff duty/catch - [edit] I should say that you don't need to handle the gaff as long as you will hold my rod while I stick my fish, & I'll do my best to stick yours.

I'm looking to leave at daybreak or earlier, got to be back in around mid-day to pick up my lady friend who likes to fish in the afternoon. Not particular about what kind of fishing except I would want to take at least a brief shot at some snapper, open to troll, anchor and chum, bottom fish, whatever. We will fish legal.

I've got a 56 gallon tank and geta little better thantwo mpg at around 25 mph in fair seas, +12 gal reserve so we can go a ways. My boat is an old Stamas "Tarpon", 22 ft, Merc 150 (reliable, rebuilt with 150 hrs on it), VHF,live well, fishfinder, GPS, 600 ft of anchor rope, and she's got a head (i.e. potty - old, but clean and serviceable) in the cabin if a wife or GF wants to come along. Although old the boat is seaworthy. I've got a enough ordinary tackle (4 Penn reels, nothing fancy) for most we might do, but yours is welcome if you'd like. If you drop one of mine overboard I would expect you to be a gentleman/lady and replace it.

62 yo, prone to let a four letter word slip by my lips on occasion, but pretty well mannered otherwise, a couple of beers is ok if you want (I certainly do at OTHER times), but not looking for someone who wants to get drunk.

Tourists welcome, but understand that fishing from a boat is recognized as hazardous and if you fall, cut yourself, get a hook in you, etc.,I'm not responsible and I don't expect to be sued.

PM or reply here.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

As a fellow old fart, that sounds like my kind of trip! Hate that I won't be in town those days but y'all have a ball.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Yak: reply sent - ping me here if you don't get it.

Hangout: maybe another time.


----------

